# tren acetate



## superdogg (Apr 11, 2010)

can someone help me i need to know how  much solution will i need if im making 200mls of tren from pellets 100mgs per mil and how much oil


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

Basskilleronline.com


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, and when you get there look up crystal tren, if you can make that , you'll have the BOMB.


----------

